# Look What Just Arrived Via Yorkshire!



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Just arrived in the post, and onto my wrist for a quick photo. Thanks, Roy, for providing the components and the combination!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks good and then mesh goes well









Even noticed the shirt's a good match


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

oldfogey said:


> Just arrived in the post, and onto my wrist for a quick photo. Thanks, Roy, for providing the components and the combination!


Very tasty


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

NICE WATCH, MESH AND SHIRT..









CONGRATS!!!

regards,

salmonia


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Very smart on that mesh!


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes Sir, nice catch!

Jacob


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, guys. It glows nicely in the dark, too, I found last night.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes very noice


----------

